# A couple of detailed engine's



## ewaskew (Nov 16, 2011)

57 Chevy










69 Chevelle










Thanks for looking.
Earl


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey Earl-- just a reminder--this here is a _model_ car place....... LOL! 
*Nice work! * :thumbsup::thumbsup:

What'd you use for those V-belts?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice engines and the yellow one is really impressive, great detail work on both and especially notable on the yellow engine.

Bob K.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Earl.....Pic's of the plumbing and wiring look great.......Nice work.........

MOE.


----------



## ewaskew (Nov 16, 2011)

Schwinnster said:


> Hey Earl-- just a reminder--this here is a _model_ car place....... LOL!
> *Nice work! * :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> What'd you use for those V-belts?


Thanks for the comment's everyone.
The belt v-belt's came with the pulley set I bought from detail master's.

You can take masking tape stick it to something flat'use a straight edge and cut it thin.

Then before you pull it off the surface paint it with flat black.
Once it's on the eng then you can paint what is showing black.
Earl


If you use electral tape it has a gloss thet you don'nt see in real life.


----------

